# How long should venison be frozen?



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I never fed my dogs venison, though I have had offers< because long ago I read that raw venison contained parasites that could harm dogs. Now, _ learn that one can be safe if the meat is frozen first. I am quite willing to do that. Do those of you who feed deer meat freeze it first & for how long. Thanks for you assistance _


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

No I don't - never heard of freezing it before feeding. Mind you I don't feed a great deal of it, it's a "treat" but I will watch this thread and see if I should be freezing it first!!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Wild boar meat and bear meat can contain a parasite deadly to dogs. I've never heard anything about deer meat though.
As a general rule I try to freeze everything for a few days before I feed it.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've fed fresh venison before. Fresh as in just killed. No ill effects. I wouldn't go hog wild with it and feed a ton of fresh meat like that just as my own personal preference. 

I'd say if you froze it for a couple of days, that should take care of anything that may seem to be nerve racking to you. The biggest issue with venison is that its a pretty low fat but very rich meat. Some dogs have a hard time with it at first. Take it slow. 

Venison is my dogs FAVORITE protein and I am begging DH to take a couple Ag tags this year to fill up our freezer.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

DoglovingSenior said:


> I never fed my dogs venison, though I have had offers< because long ago I read that raw venison contained parasites that could harm dogs. Now, _ learn that one can be safe if the meat is frozen first. I am quite willing to do that. Do those of you who feed deer meat freeze it first & for how long. Thanks for you assistance _


Lucky you!! I have never been able to find venison that hasn't already been frozen for a year or two. I wouldn't worry too much about feeding it fresh. Almost all parasites are in the GI tract and you don't feed that. Parasites just aren't something that concerns me. My dogs and cats eat fresh rabbit from time to time when they catch one.


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

My dogs eat fresh rabbit regularly! They (the bunnies) get into our garden, and one of my dogs waits by the entrance and just catches them as they pop their heads through the hole!!

We have blocked the holes, but they just make new ones and come in and eat everything in their path. All of my agility equipment has been nibbled by the little blighters, Grrrr!


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

I have pulled cutlet's out of a deer the same night we got them...and never had a problem. Now we grill them...but still like them a bit pink in the middle because if cooked too much the meat can be like shoe leather. Never got sick from venison...in regards to feeding dog's raw venison...seen 3 dog's eat venison right off the deer...and these dog's were 10 years old...never had a problem. This year I will be bringing back a load of venison (provided it's a good season) for CoCo...ribs are commonly thrown out...so I should be able to fill a cooler with liver, heart, and rib's. If all goes well...I hope to bring back about #500 lbs of venison this year.
We will see...weather has a lot to do with it. I hope to run into this big boy this year....I got his other "brother" last year.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

I just got 60 lbs of venison free from craigslist. There is mostly steaks and stew and meat for sausage. But I did find 2 thighs bone and everything. These are from '07,'08', and '09. Some are vacuum packed, but some is just butcher paper wrapped. Is that still ok to feed?


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

DoglovingSenior said:


> I never fed my dogs venison, though I have had offers< because long ago I read that raw venison contained parasites that could harm dogs. Now, _ learn that one can be safe if the meat is frozen first. I am quite willing to do that. Do those of you who feed deer meat freeze it first & for how long. Thanks for you assistance _


When I did get some deer meat, I intended to freeze it at least two weeks. I ended up freezing it for over a month because I wanted to be on the super duper extra safe side. They ate it, it went well, I was the best thing on the planet, according to them although for me, cutting it up for them to eat really made me feel sick to my stomach. I think it was mostly a psychological thing than anything else. Poor Bambi!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Steph said:


> I just got 60 lbs of venison free from craigslist. There is mostly steaks and stew and meat for sausage. But I did find 2 thighs bone and everything. These are from '07,'08', and '09. Some are vacuum packed, but some is just butcher paper wrapped. Is that still ok to feed?


Once your dogs are transferred over to raw I would say that is PERFECT to feed!:biggrin:

Like Kelley said though it is VERY rich and SOO not suggested as a starter meat! (I personally wont feed it to my boys till they have been able to have not only chicken, turkey and pork as full meals but also beef, lamb and hopefully goat, as I SOO dont want to have to deal with deer-cannon-butt!!!!:wacko::nod


----------

